# Sand box questions



## Crayolapenguin (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello all!
Based on some recommendations for enrichment and cleanliness for hedgehogs, I made my milo a sand box. I'm currently using chinchilla dust and he LOVES it. He's always playing in it and rolling around. It also keeps his poopy feet at bay. 
He doesn't eat it or poop in it thank god. 

My only concern is that chinchilla dust is .... well dusty

I was looking at reptile sand or even dust free cat litter

Any suggestions on what I could use? He does eat bigger litter.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Chinchilla dust isn't the best because of how fine it is. Unlike chinchillas hedgehogs are unable to close their nostrils to keep the dust out. I would suggest something like kids sand for sandboxes. It's coarser and not as dusty.


----------



## Crayolapenguin (Jan 18, 2016)

Here are some of the things I was looking into. Let me know what y'all think.

Fluker's All Natural Premium Sand Substrate Mixture for Hermit Crabs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NG61JS2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_TqBxzbQGS9M4M

Zilla Reptile Terrarium Bedding Substrate Desert Blend Walnut, 10-Qt. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OQRGF2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_3rBxzbXZ1CWS0


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would avoid the hermit crab sand mixture, with all of the extra additives it has in there.

However, I know someone on here has used the walnut substrate, I just don't remember who. If you use the search function, you should be able to find the thread. 

Also if you can find it, Draenog has mentioned that chinchilla sand is fine to use, it's larger and not as dusty as the actual dust.


----------

